# In 4 Wochen zum Marathon - Bergauf mehr Kondition?



## chayenne06 (29. April 2012)

hallo Mädels,

bin gerade etwas frustriert und weiß nicht weiter.

In 4 Wochen ist der Tegernsee Marathon. Letztes Jahr bin ich dort zum ersten Mal mitgefahren (die A Runde), und dafür dass ich vorher kaum trainiert/gefahren bin, war es echt okay.

Dieses Jahr bin ich schon etwas mehr gefahren, auch im Winter ab und zu. Nur irgendwie fehlt mir absolut die Power und Kondition/Kraft bergauf! Also mir hat dies schon immer gefehlt, um das nicht zu vergessen  Ich kann lange im Flachen fahren, aber sobald es (und sei es nur leicht) bergauf geht, schnaufe ich ohne Ende. Zur Zeit schaffe ich Touren mit ca. 700 hm. Vor 4 Jahren waren es so 1100hm. Nur mal zur groben Info. 

Die A Runde beim Marathon hat ca. 850hm. Nun frage ich mich, was kann ich jetzt noch tun, um diese 850hm auch zu schaffen? 
Wie kann ich die 4 Wochen bis dahin noch gut "trainieren" ? Weiterhin meine Feierabendrunden mit ca. 500-600 hm absolvieren, oder lieber ganz auf hm verzichten? hmmm.... 

Leider schleppe ich auch ein paar Kilos zu viel den Berg rauf. Bin seit Februar dabei mit der Ernährunge etc.. Vor 4 Jahren ging es vielleicht deswegen auch besser, weil ich etwas weniger Gewicht hatte. Aber das lässt sich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht ändern

Vielleicht wißt Ihr Mädels ja noch was ich tun könnte? 
Danke!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (29. April 2012)

Hmmm, in 4 Wochen???? 
Entweder trainierst du jetzt wie ein Verrückte, Tag und Nacht oder du siehst die Sache ganz locker, machst dich nicht so verrückt und fährst frei nach dem olympischen Gedanken mit " Hauptsache dabei sein können und ankommen" 

Ich weiß, bin da jetzt keine große Hilfe, aber mach dich deswegen nicht so verrückt! 

Meinen ersten Marathon, den ich gefahren bin, war mehr aus ner Bierlaune heraus(kann ich das auch so sagen, obwohl ich dieses Gebräu nicht trinke??). Auf alle Fälle entstand die wahnsinnige Idee bei einem Marathon mit 45km Streckenlänge und 910 hm mitzufahren. Die bekamen ein Freund und ich,nach einer Tourenveranstaltung im Nachbarort, nachdem wir einen Flyer über diesen Marathon am Biertisch entdeckt hatten, und dachten "na, klar, schaffen wir doch auch!". Vorbereitungszeit 1 Woche  Meine gefahrenen Höhenmeter bzw. Kilometer auf dem MTB, naja, waren in diesem Sommer eher bescheiden 
Wir sind dann in einer Woche 3 mal kleinere Touren gefahren, mehr nicht. Wir wollten eigentlich nur dabei sein und nicht unter die Topplatzierungen kommen  Geschafft hatten wir es beide! Und, wir waren nicht ganz die Letzten 

Was ich damit sagen will: setz dich jetzt nicht so unter Druck, gehe es entspannt an und sehe es als deine persönliche Herausforderung an. Die Saison ist noch jung, du kannst noch Kilometer und Höhenmeter sammeln.... für einen nächsten Marathon bestimmt 
Du wirst diese Distanz schaffen! Wenn du gleich so negativ an die Sache rangehst und dich so hippelig machst, dann ist das nicht gerade für dein Ego berauschend  
Wenns mit dem Training auf dem MTB nicht so ist, dann denke an dein mentales Training: Ja, ich werde es schaffen! Und ja, ich werde diese Herausforderung annehmen und meistern!

So, das ist mein Beitrag zu der Geschichte 

Jetzt dürfen andere ihre Trainingstipps und Einheiten zum Besten geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (29. April 2012)

also trainieren wie eine verrückte werde ich nicht.
ich sehe das ja nicht so eng mit dem marathon. 

nur möchte ich doch ins ziel kommen - und nach der aktuellen verfassung überlege ich generell mitzufahren. 

deswegen evtl. ne info, was ich jetzt besser machen sollte oder könnte


----------



## Silvermoon (29. April 2012)

Das mit "....trainieren wie ne Verrückte...." war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint 

Vielleicht ist deine aktuelle Verfassung eben auch nur vorübergehend? Denk mal, was du auch in letzter Zeit für´n Stress hattest wegen dem Stellenwechsel und so. 
Fahr einfach so wie bisher weiter deine Touren, damit du dich wieder daran gewöhnst. Versuche regelmäßig zu fahren und abwechslungsreich und auch mal einfach NICHT fahren, wenn´s dir nicht danach ist. Auch Ruhephasen gehören dazu. Der Körper braucht auch Zeit zum regenerieren, um dann wieder loslegen zu können.
Wie ich schon sagte, entspann dich und fahr einfach mit!
Du wirst sehen, dass es dir danach mit Sicherheit richtig gut gehen wird


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. April 2012)

Klar schaffst Du diese Runde  Gerade am Tegernsee helfen doch die Leute am Straßenrand die anfeuern und die coole Stimmung 
Ich hab mich für die Runde B angemeldet, da werde ich sicherlich auch keine grandiose Zeit fahren


----------



## Veloce (29. April 2012)

Ich würde  als Durchhaltetraining  möglichst viele Km im Grundlagenbereich mit kurzen Zwischensprints fahren . Grundlagenbereich ist der Pulsfrequenzbereich wo Du ruhig durch die Nase atmen kannst und noch sprechen könntest  ohne nach Luft zu schnappen .
Wenn du es einrichten kannst drei Tage hintereinander  dann einen Tag Pause und am Wochenende eine längere Einheit .
Das hat mirs zumindest dreimal für den Ötztaler getan .
Wobei meine Vorbereitungszeit deutlich länger war und ich regelmäßig 
auch härtere Bergeinheiten mit hoher Trittfrequenz gefahren bin.
Fahre was du schaffst und beim Marathon Deinen Rhytmus .
Dann wirst du sehen das es besser läuft .


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9455404"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Durchhaltetraining  ... möglichst viele Km im Grundlagenbereich ... kurze Zwischensprints fahren.
> Wenn du es einrichten kannst drei Tage hintereinander  dann einen Tag Pause und am Wochenende eine längere Einheit .


klar: volle kanne von null auf 100. 
der beste weg ins uebertraining. 


Veloce" data-source="post: 9455404"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Das hat mirs zumindest dreimal für den Ötztaler getan .
> Wobei meine Vorbereitungszeit deutlich länger war...


eben: in 4 wochen kannst du das nicht aufholen.

in den letzten paar tagen kannst du dich kaum großartig verbessern, dich aber auf 17 verschiedene arten massiv verschlechtern, also lieber keine experimente.

ich würde sagen: trainier so weiter wie bisher und gewöhn dich an den Sattel.


----------



## chayenne06 (29. April 2012)

ich seh das ja gar nicht als Training - einfach nur fahren  

war eben meine überlegung, weil bergauf irgendwie gar nix geht, was ich da jetzt machen könnte.


----------



## 4mate (29. April 2012)

Möglichst lange fahren  - nicht KM, sondern Stunden! - GA 1 Einheiten mit hoher Trittfrequenz ~ 90 und geringem Druck 
auf die Pedale ('kleine' Gänge), alles im 130er Pulsbereich, so kommt die Ausdauer.
Steigungen müssen erstmal gar nicht sein bzw. nur wenige und flache reichen vollkommen aus.

Wenn du das 3 Wochen machen kannst, wirst du danach bereits eine deutliche Verbesserung, auch bergauf, feststellen können.


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. April 2012)

> alles im 130er Pulsbereich, so kommt die Ausdauer.



Bei dieser Empfehlung würde ich Stunden in der Regeneration durch die Gegend fahren, hätte am Berg viel Frust und wenig bis keinen Trainingseffekt

@chayenne, vier Wochen sind für einen Wettkampf keine große Vorbereitungszeit. Fahr so wie Du die letzte Zeit gefahren bist und mach die Woche vorher nur noch wenig. Mehr geht da eben nicht.


----------



## Chrige (30. April 2012)

Ich glaube auch, dass du nicht mehr wahnsinnig viel machen kannst. Was mir allerdings letzten Herbst extrem schnell geholfen hat, war Intervalltraining. Da war ich wirklich am Berg innerhalb von einem Monat besser. Aber ich weiss nicht, ob das für jeden was bringt. Sonst versuche dich im Anstieg abzulenken. Denke an etwas schönes oder (falls dies bei diesem Marathon möglich ist) spreche mit jemandem, der sich auch hinaufquält. So habe ich letztes Jahr die Aufstiege während dem Gigathlon geschafft.
Na ja, mein erstes Rennen ist nächsten Sonntag mit 1000hm . Da sehe ich dann, ob sich mein Winter- und Frühlingstraining ausbezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (30. April 2012)

Ja, klar Intervalle, das Problem an der Sache ist nur, wenn man nicht genug Grundlage hat fehlt einem die Fähigkeit das Intervalltraining  in einer angemessenen Zeit zu regenerieren. In der aktuellen Situation glaube ich wirklich dass es für chayenne besser wäre einfach weiter zu fahren wie bisher. Aber das muss sie natürlich selbst wissen.


----------



## chayenne06 (30. April 2012)

Danke euch allen ! 

Also mir ist klar dass ich in 4 wochen kein Training machen kann für den Marathon! 
Mir ginge es darum ob es jetzt gescheiter ist,einfach nur flach zu fahren, oder weiter wie bisher,d.h.mit kleineren Touren um die 500-800 hm. Das ich in 4wochen nichts reißen werde ist mir klar. Nur falsch machen und noch schlechter werden möchte ich auch nicht. 
Weiß halt nicht an was das liegt das bergauf gleich gar nichts mehr geht?? 
Andererseits überhole ich dann bergab immer noch welche.


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. April 2012)

kleine Touren, begründen kann ich das aber nur mit meinem bescheidenen Gefühl.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, wenn Du jetzt nur GA1 fährst dir die Power am Berg erst mal verloren geht.


----------



## LaCarolina (30. April 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Danke euch allen !
> 
> Also mir ist klar dass ich in 4 wochen kein Training machen kann für den Marathon!
> Mir ginge es darum ob es jetzt gescheiter ist,einfach nur flach zu fahren, oder weiter wie bisher,d.h.mit kleineren Touren um die 500-800 hm. Das ich in 4wochen nichts reißen werde ist mir klar. Nur falsch machen und noch schlechter werden möchte ich auch nicht.
> ...



Kann es sein, dass Du Eisenmangel hast?


----------



## Tatü (30. April 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Bei dieser Empfehlung würde ich Stunden in der Regeneration durch die Gegend fahren, hätte am Berg viel Frust und wenig bis keinen Trainingseffekt
> 
> @chayenne, vier Wochen sind für einen Wettkampf keine große Vorbereitungszeit. Fahr so wie Du die letzte Zeit gefahren bist und mach die Woche vorher nur noch wenig. Mehr geht da eben nicht.




Wenn du zur Zeit 500-700 hm fährst schaffst du die 850hm vom Marathon auch! Fahr im Rennen dein eigenes Tempo und übernimm dich nicht dann kommst du auch gut an.  
Die letzten Tage vor dem Marathon fährst du am besten nur locker um die Beine in schwung zu behalten.


----------



## chayenne06 (30. April 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du Eisenmangel hast?



weiß ich nicht. müsste man testen lassen.

@tatü:
ich hoffe es 
merke nur einfach wie platt die beine und alles zur zeit sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (30. April 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> klar: volle kanne von null auf 100.
> der beste weg ins uebertraining.
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Lesen und Verstehen hast du es nicht so ?
Aber erst ma prinzipiell den eigenen Senf dazu abgeben


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Mai 2012)

Was hat dubbel denn falsches geschrieben?

Ich sehe das eigentlich ähnlich wie er: Mann muss doch erstmal die Fähigkeit trainieren drei Tage hintereinander fahren zu können ohne gleich körperl. überfordert zu sein.

Und der Öztaler ist ech schon ne Nummer  Respekt!


----------



## Veloce (2. Mai 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Was hat dubbel denn falsches geschrieben?
> 
> Ich sehe das eigentlich ähnlich wie er: Mann muss doch erstmal die Fähigkeit trainieren drei Tage hintereinander fahren zu können ohne gleich körperl. überfordert zu sein.
> 
> Und der Öztaler ist ech schon ne Nummer  Respekt!



Präzisiert meine ich drei Tage hintereinander z. B 1,5 h Grundlage mit
kurzen Zwischensprints   etwas  über den GA 2 Bereich hinaus . Dann einen Tag  Pause dazwischen und eine längere Einheit z. B. 4 h am Wochenende .
Nochmal deutlich : ich würde das sicherlich den Trainingsmöglichkeiten anpassen und für vier Wochen ist ein mäßiges Grundlagenprogramm
immer noch eine brauchbare Vorbereitung .


----------



## dubbel (3. Mai 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9462023"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Präzisiert meine ich ...


du meinst nicht präzisiert, sondern korrigiert.


----------



## Jule (3. Mai 2012)

@chayenne:
Ich denke auch, du solltest vor allem an einer positiven Einstellung dem Rennen gegenüber arbeiten. 
Du bist diesen Winter schon mehr gefahren? Super!
Du fährst Touren mit ca. 700hm? Dann schaffst du auch 850hm im Rennen. Da geht sowieso immer mehr als auf gewöhnlichen Touren.

Motivier dich. Stell dir die Startaufstellung vor und das Kribbeln. Und wie geil es ist durch's Ziel zu fahren.
Vielleicht suchst du dir während des Rennens eine Gruppe (die ein ähnliches Tempo fährt) und läßt dich ein bisschen "mitziehen".

Und was ich meistens 2-3 Wochen vor dem Rennen mache: Ich fahre einfach mal eine ähnliche Strecke (km und hm) als Testrunde im Heimrevier. Meistens dann auch auf Zeit.
Dann macht's im Kopf einfach *klick* und ich weiß, dass ich das gut schaffe.

Viel Spaaaß! Du packst das!


----------



## Jule (3. Mai 2012)

Und was ich noch vergessen hab': 
Teil dir das Rennen gedanklich in Etappen ein.
D.h. nie denken "Oh Gott, da kommen jetzt 850hm", sondern immer nur z. B. an den ersten Berg/ die erste "Aufgabe" denken.

Bei 'nem 24h-Rennen (im Team) denke ich z.B. nie an die komplette Zeit, die ich noch fahren muß, sondern immer nur an die nächste Stunde/ die nächsten Runden. Man sollte nur im Hinterkopf behalten, dass man ein paar Körner für den Rest aufhebt.


----------



## Ingo9966 (3. Mai 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Möglichst lange fahren  - nicht KM, sondern Stunden! - GA 1 Einheiten mit hoher Trittfrequenz ~ 90 und geringem Druck
> auf die Pedale ('kleine' Gänge), alles im 130er Pulsbereich, so kommt die Ausdauer.
> Steigungen müssen erstmal gar nicht sein bzw. nur wenige und flache reichen vollkommen aus.
> 
> Wenn du das 3 Wochen machen kannst, wirst du danach bereits eine deutliche Verbesserung, auch bergauf, feststellen können.



Genau so, alles andere ist kontraproduktiv. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. Habe früher aus Zeitgründen immer nur max 1,5 Stunden trainiert und dann sofort Berg rauf. Dazu noch Spinning´. Gebracht hat es irgendwann gar nichts mehr und Bergrauf war ich am verzweifeln, wo andere im 4 Gang waren brauchte ich schon den 1. Seid diesem Jahr fahre ich mindestens 3 Stunden (2 mal die Woche, manchmal auch nur 1 mal.)GA1  >90 Touren und merke eine deutliche Verbesserung, fahre jetzt schon Steigungen locker hoch die ich vorher nur unter größten Schwierigkeiten geschafft habe.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## zestyfied (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab jetzt fleißig mitgelesen, aber wollte mich nun auch zu Wort melden:

Mein erster Marathon sollte gleich 1500 Höhenmeter beinhalten. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt bin ich keine 500 am Stück gefahren. Daher denke ich, dass du auf jeden Fall die 850 HM packen wirst. Ankommen ist alles - das habe ich mir immer gedacht. Und wirklich es hilft.

Ich lese hier von GA 2 Einheiten und sonstigem: Grundlage ist das A und O - kurbel schön durch die Gegend und vorallem HAB SPAß! Der Rest kommt von allein. Ich trainiere jetzt grad mal 1,5 Jahre und es ist unglaublich, was voran geht, aber es braucht auch einfach Zeit. Daher stress dich nicht bis zum Tegernsee Marathon, sondern fahre deine Einheiten mit hoher Trittfrequenz (wie so manch einer hier schon geschrieben hat), nicht zu lang und immer schön regenerieren und die Woche direkt vorher ganz wenig! Einige Mädls werden unterwegs sein - anschließen, Spaß haben oder im Ziel ratschen 

p.s.: Fahre wohl auch am Tegernsee die 850 Runde mit


----------



## chayenne06 (5. Mai 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> Und was ich meistens 2-3 Wochen vor dem Rennen mache: Ich fahre einfach mal eine ähnliche Strecke (km und hm) als Testrunde im Heimrevier. Meistens dann auch auf Zeit.
> Dann macht's im Kopf einfach *klick* und ich weiß, dass ich das gut schaffe.
> 
> Viel Spaaaß! Du packst das!



danke! 
also ich werde so oder so wahrscheinlich die woche vorher die strecke abfahren! denn ohne zu wissen wie die strecke ist, wann der anstieg kommt usw., würde ich eh nicht mitfahren!
letztes jahr- genau bei meinem debüt, wurde ja ein tag vor dem rennen die A strecke abgeändert. weil ein besitzer plötzlich nicht mehr wollte, dass der marathon durch /über sein land geht! da war natürlich dann nichts mehr mit "ich weiß wie ich mein rennen einteilen muss". 

und ja- im rennen hat man immer ein paar körner mehr ! das stimmt!
an die startaufstellung möchte ich eher nicht denken. da gehts mir ganz "dreckig" - da bin ich so aufgeregt. vielleicht sollte ich es einfach lassen.  also wenn ich an die startaufstellung denke... da wirds mir jetzt schon schlecht!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Mai 2012)

achwas, die Stimmung beim Start ist doch irgendwie packend, zugegeben, mir war auch schlecht, weil es mein erstes Mal war, letztes Jahr am Tegernsee  Aber sobald man losrollt, war es nur noch spaßig...
Tröste Dich damit, dass immer noch jemand langsameres mitfährt 
Ich habe leider keine Zeit, die Strecke vorher abzufahren, muss mich da auf das Höhenprofil und meinen Radcomputer verlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (5. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> an die startaufstellung möchte ich eher nicht denken. da gehts mir ganz "dreckig" - da bin ich so aufgeregt.


Mir geht's da auch immer "dreckig". Ich bin total nervös, hab' 'nen trockenen Mund und mein Puls schießt schon im Stehen kurz vor'm Startschuss auf 120. 
Ich darf morgen schon ran: Kurzstrecke, 40km, 900hm. Bin auch schon bisschen hibbelig, aber ich freu mich auch tierisch!!


----------



## Chrige (5. Mai 2012)

Yep, ich bin auch morgen dran. Ein Bergrennen, 25km 1000hm. Letztes Jahr dachte ich easy und habe einfach aus Spass mitgemacht. Das kam dann ziemlich schlecht raus. Dieses Jahr habe ich darauf trainiert, bin aber deshalb auch ein bisschen nervöser, da ich einiges mehr von mir erwarte. Nun ja, das Bike steht bereit. Viel machen kann ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Jule: Viel Glück für morgen!
Gruss,
Chrige


----------



## Jule (14. Mai 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Jule: Viel Glück für morgen!


Danke (etwas verspätet). 
Mein Rennen war dann so:





Ein Kampf durch den Schlamm! 

@Chrige: Aber du warst ja ganz erfolgreich, ne? 

@Chayenne: Und, wie läuft das Training?


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2012)

@Jule: Mein Rennen war ähnlich. Leider hatte ich vergessen, mich abzuklopfen, bevor ich in den öffentlichen Duschen mich sauber gemacht hatte. Wenigstens hatten die Putzequipe danach was zu tun . Und das Bike musste auch nicht abgespritzt mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln nach Hause transportiert werden, da ich keine Lust mehr hatte, in dem Wetter (frisch geduscht) nach Hause zu fahren. Da aber mein Schatz das Bike schob, dachten alle, dass er schuld sei .
Wie ist es dir eigentlich am Rennen ergangen?


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2012)

@Jule:
Training (wenn man es überhaupt so nennen mag) läuft nicht so. Letzte Woche ging gar nichts,da ich mo/die keine zeit hatte,und mi-so im Norden war. Da ist ja absolutes Flachland ;-) 
Deswegen werde ich einfach so tun und machen wie bisher und gut. 
Eigentlich müsste mein radl vorher auch mal durch gecheckt werden. Aber dafür bleibt auch keine zeit! 

Was gibt's da vorab zu prüfen , vor einem rennen? Bremsbeläge oder? Aber wie prüft man die? Also ausbauen usw.??


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Mai 2012)

Aber an dem Tag an dem das Rennen stattfindet hast Du schon Zeit? 
Zu den Bremsbelägen:
Leuchte mal mit der Taschenlampe von oben rein, dann siehst Du wenigstens die Dicke der Beläge. Wann hast Du sie das letzte Mal erneuert? Bist Du daraufhin viel bergab und viel in Schlamm, Sand und Schmodder gefahren?
Ich fahre zwar keine Rennen, würde aber nach den Reifen gucken, das Fahrwerk frisch einstellen (Luft im Dämpfer o.k.?) und die relevanten Schrauben nachziehen, die Schaltung checken, Kette und Ritzel o.k.? usw. - halt all die Dinge, welche man sowieso immer mal wieder macht.
Wenn Du so wenig Zeit hast, gib das Rad doch beim Händler Deines Vertrauen zum Durchchecken ab.

Viel Glück und Freude beim Rennen!


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

... man kann doch nicht jede marathon strecke vorher abfahren , um zu wissen , wann eine steigung kommt ... noch nie gehört sowas ... .. 
miss qquax : nicht vergessen , du ignorierst mich .. braucht also nicht zu antworten


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich ein oder zwei rennen im Jahr fahre, und die bei mir ums Eck sind, warum sollte ich die nicht abfahren können?? 
Versteh dein Problem mal wieder nicht, liebste blutbuche ;-)


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. Mai 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein oder zwei rennen im Jahr fahre, und die bei mir ums Eck sind, warum sollte ich die nicht abfahren können??
> Versteh dein Problem mal wieder nicht, liebste blutbuche ;-)



Wenn man weiß was kommt gibt einem das Sicherheit, und wenn man um die Ecke wohnt... Why not? Also, ich will im Juli die 110er vom erbekopfmarathon fahren und fahre diese auch nun Stück für Stück ab.... und bin jetzt schon froh darüber! Ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt bei den über 20% Rampen und weiß jetzt endlich auch wie die 3000 hm zusammen kriegen (nein, ich bin die nicht alle gefahren, irgendwann war dann auch gut und ich habe geschoben, und beim Rennen werde ich das auch tun!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zestyfied (23. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir einmal gewünscht, dass ich es getan hätte - 2500 HM im Salzkammergut. Aber vielleicht wär ich es sonst nie gefahren und ja ich musste auch schieben. Ich find es toll, wenn Mädls auch lange Strecken machen und sich nicht schenieren schieben zu müssen. Ich hab bei meinem ersten Marathon unglaublich viel schieben müssen....manches hab ich bei behalten


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)

.. hab  ´gar kein problem - wundere mich nur ...


----------



## Jule (25. Mai 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> @Jule: ...Wie ist es dir eigentlich am Rennen ergangen?


Naja, hab' mich ein bisschen geärgert.  Hab' den 3. Platz in der Altersklasse um 10 Sekunden verpaßt. 10 Sekunden sind einfach doooof. Manchmal wünsche ich mir beim Rennen auch einen Begleiter, der mich ins Ziel zieht. Viele Mädels vor mir haben "sowas".

Aber das Beste war der Hans-Grohe-Duschtruck!!


----------

